# 16" für Junior



## speziistspitze (25. November 2013)

Hallo,

jetzt geselle ich mich also doch zu euch. Mein Großer (4 Jahre) fährt seit Ostern ein 12 1/2" Puky. Was soll ich sagen, fahren kann er aber er hasst dieses Rad. Rücktrittbremse hat er noch nie benützt. Klassischer Fehlkauf... 
Also soll jetzt was leichtes in 16" her. 

Kania, Isla usw habe ich schon angeschaut gefallen mir schon gut. Wobei ich einem Rahmen in MTB/BMX Style cooler finde.
Bin jetzt bei der Firma Pepper auf was interessantes gestoßen:
HotPepper16"

Ich finde hört sich gut an und sieht auch ziemlich cool aus. Mit den Teilen kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus, aber Gewicht ist doch stimmig?
Bin jetzt nicht so der Schrauber, ein Eigenbau kommt also (noch?) nicht in Frage.

Warten bis zum Frühjahr ist kein Problem, jetzt im Winter fährt er erstmal Ski ;-)

Also was meint ihr? Könnte das was sein?

Spezi


----------



## Floh (26. November 2013)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus. 6,7 kg wären ein Top-Wert wenn es denn stimmt. Unser 16 Zoll Cube liegt nach diversen Tuningmassnahmen bei 7,1 kg. Weiteres Tuning quasi unmöglich, Verbrecher sind die schwere Rücktritt-Nabe und die Stahlgabel. Hat das Rad beides nicht, würde ich sagen es kommt wohl hin.

V-Brakes vorne und hinten, also wahrscheinlich kein Rücktritt - super, das findet man bei 16-Zöllern selten.
16-Loch Felgen das ist auch mal ungewöhnlich reicht aber völlig aus und dürfte schön leicht sein.

Übersetzung 32-17 kommt mir kurz vor (am Cube sind es 34-16).
Aber das ist Meckern im Detail und lässt sich leicht ändern.

So wie es aussieht könnte man für kleines Geld (60 Euro) noch einen leichteren Sattel und bessere und leichtere Pedale montieren. Das kriegt man auch mit zwei linken Händen hin 
Für den Preis absolut top! Unser Cube hat 199 Euro gekostet plus Tuning sicherlich über 100 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (26. November 2013)

Wenn das Gewicht hinkommt, kenne ich außer CNOC 16 nix leichteres von der Stange. Wenn Isla noch nach D liefern würde, wäre das für mich erste Wahl (wir habens damals auch gekauft, Sub6!) Preislich vergleichbar, aber mit anderer Rahmenform und etwas schwerer wäre das Kokua. Das gibs auch mit 2 Felgenbremsen statt Rücktritt.


----------



## BOOZE (26. November 2013)

Das Gewicht ist doch super, kaufen fahren und nichts machen fertig, es sei den Papa juckt es in den Fingern.


----------



## trolliver (26. November 2013)

Find ich auch. Sieht so aus, als hätten die Hersteller so langsam beizeiten mal begriffen. Sehr Islaähnlich, finde ich jedoch auch nicht verwunderlich bei 16". Scheinbar eine Alugabel.


----------



## oliverb. (27. November 2013)

das 20er hat ähnlich interessante Gewichtsangaben...scheint spannend zu werden!


----------



## Taurus1 (28. November 2013)

Ein neuer leichter Kinderradhersteller: fein!

16er und 20er sehen ein bisschen lang aus, oder mein ich das nur? Kann mich auch taeuschen.
Bremshebel fuer Kinderhaende einstellbar?
Ausfallende vom 16er gefaellt mir optisch nicht unbedingt, waere mir bei dem Preis aber absolut egal.

Preis - Leistung bei beiden super!
Das 20er unter 8 kg fuer deutlich unter 400 Euro!

Bei beiden nur 1" Gabelschaft, interessiert aber eher die Bastlerfraktion.

Ich bin ja bekennender Kaniabike-Juenger, aber wenn die Qualitaet stimmt, ist das 20er eine echte Alternative.
Das 16er naturlich auch, das von Kaniabike waere mir einfach zu teuer, trotz der prognostizierten langen Nutzungsdauer.

Bin mal auf den ersten "Verbraucherbericht" gespannt.
Vielleicht koennen die 20-Zoll selbstbauer hier auch eine leichte Gabel ordern?


----------



## Floh (28. November 2013)

Das Letztere tippe ich eher nicht.
Wer gibt schon gerne sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal (leichte Alugabel) auf?

Und mit 1 Zoll werden die wenigsten etwas anfangen können oder wollen.
Klar gibt es Reduziersteuersätze, aber die Lenkerklemmung...


----------



## Taurus1 (28. November 2013)

Leichte Gabel hat Kania ja auch, aber wahrscheinlich nur so viele wie Rahmen (reine Vermutung). Wird bei Pepper dann wohl aehnlich aussehen. Von daher hast du wohl recht, einzelne Gabel bekommen wird schwer sein. Versuch macht kluch. Ist 'ne Frage wert, denke ich.

Wenn man den Originalvorbau behaelt, kann man ja trotzdem Lenker tauschen, hat doch 25,4mm Klemmung. Also zumindest auf der Seite nichts aussergewoehnliches. Wobei bei dem Gesamtgewicht Lenker und Vorbau wahrscheinlich auch nicht Grottenschwer sind. Aber gibt ja noch die Carbonfreaks.

Ach, der Thread artet schon wieder aus. Und ich bin mitschuld


----------



## trolliver (28. November 2013)

Mit Herrn Fischer von Kania kann man über Gabeln reden, grundsätzlich ist es möglich. Problem ist eher die Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Y_G (28. November 2013)

Hab die einfach mal angerufen, also einzelne Gabeln haben Sie zur Zeit nicht. Er will sich aber mal erkundigen ob da was zu machen ist... netter Kontakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (28. November 2013)

speziistspitze schrieb:


> Ich finde hört sich gut an und sieht auch ziemlich cool aus. Mit den Teilen kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus, aber Gewicht ist doch stimmig?



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Falls Du noch zögerst, könnten wir ja eine Art "Mini-Crowd-Co-Funding" starten: Jeder aus unserem Unterforum, der interessiert ist, unterstützt den Erstkauf eines neuen Kinderbikes mit  5 - 10 und der so unterstützte Erstkäufer muss dafür einen detaillierten Erfahrungsbericht sowie massig Fotos und Gewichtsangaben posten


----------



## Y_G (28. November 2013)

wenn schon dann komplett zerlegen und alles wiegen und vermessen  vielleicht kann man unmontiert kaufen ???


----------



## trifi70 (28. November 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> netter Kontakt!


Unbedingt! 

Und unmontiert ist bei ihm auch kein Problem. Pan Tau hats schon gemacht, oder? Und letztens noch jemand um Zeit zu sparen.


----------



## Y_G (28. November 2013)

@trifi70: ich meinte die von Pepper, Du Kania oder?


----------



## trifi70 (28. November 2013)

Achso, Missverständnis meinerseits. Du meinst, Du hast Pepper angerufen? Da hatte ich noch keinen Kontakt. Dachte Du beziehst Dich auf das Posting von trolliver... 

Ich finds ja gut, dass endlich mal Hersteller unsere Rufe erhören... und was leichtes auf die Räder stellen.  Und wenn es mehrere kleine sind, hat das für uns auch den Vorteil der Vielfalt, als wenns nur einen "großen" gäbe...


----------



## speziistspitze (30. November 2013)

Wow! Ich dachte gar nicht, dass ich so eine Resonanz bekomme. Und eurer Meinung nach schaut das Rad ja gut aus. Habe jetzt bei Pepper auf der homepage gesehen, dass am 7.12 geöffnet ist und man die Kinderräder anschauen kann. Werde da mal mit Junior hinrollen. 
Also falls ihr noch was spezielles wissen wollt nur zu...
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten.

Spezi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (30. November 2013)

Mich interessiert:
Bremshebel einstellbar? Ach, gerade gesehen: ja
Niedrigstmoegliche Sattelhoehe?
Empfohlene Mindestschritthoehe? (kann man zur Not auch ableiten)


----------



## trifi70 (30. November 2013)

Wenn möglich: wieg doch gerne mal nach. Möglicherweise kommt das Gewicht der Pedalen noch dazu, weil das explizit mit 260g angegeben ist. Lackqualität? Und das Wichtigste: wie fährts? 

Im Moment ist es "nicht auf Lager". Infos zur Lieferbarkeit wären also auch interessant.


----------



## Taurus1 (30. November 2013)

Ja, genau:
Verarbeitungsqualitaet, soweit abschaetzbar.
Leichtlauf der Raeder (Naben leichtgaengig?).

Falls der Hersteller hier mitliest, darf er natuerlich auch gerne selbst posten.


----------



## Y_G (2. Dezember 2013)

schau ob man die Gabel wiegen kann  und frag was der Rahmen wiegt, ach frag einfach nach ob sie irgendwelche Gewichte von Einzelteilen haben...


----------



## speziistspitze (11. Dezember 2013)

So, hier noch mein Bericht von Besuch bei den Peppers. Rad schaut laut Junior 'cool' aus - einziges Problem mein Zwerg wollte es nach dem Probesitzen nicht mehr hergeben... Bild von Junior auf Rad folgt noch sobald ich dazu komme die Bilder runterzuladen.

Habe eure Fragen gestellt und gecheckt soweit möglich:
Verfügbarkeit - Ende Februar
Gewicht - hatte keine Waage dabei, ist aber deutlich leichter als das vorhandene Puky
Einzelgewichte - gibt es leider nicht, Räder kommen vormontiert bei Pepper an
Verabeitung - kann ich jetzt nicht so beurteilen, Schweißnähte und Anbauteile wirkten auf mich aber sehr wertig
Leichtlauf - Naben drehen sich schön
Bremshebel - einstellbar und für meinen Sohn gut erreichbar
Mindestschrittlänge - die Überstandshöhe wird mit 40cm angegeben, kürzer sollten die Beine wohl kaum sein

Mein Fazit: Uns hat es gut gefallen, auch der Kontakt vor Ort war richtig angenehm. Wir werden auf jeden Fall ein Rad bestellen, ich habe von den Peppers noch einen Tipp bekommen:
Im Adventskalender gibt es am 23.12 auf Anfrage einen Rabattcode über 10% für alle Kinderräder Pepperbikes Rabattcode.

Hoffentlich alle Fragen beantwortet

Spezi


----------



## Floh (12. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank! Ich werde Pepperbikes mal auf meine mentale Liste schreiben.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Infos! Watchlist


----------



## speziistspitze (19. Dezember 2013)

So, habe endlich die Bilder übertragen, heir noch ein Bild von meinem junior auf dem 16". Er ist 1,06m groß und 4,5 Jahre alt. Ich weiß manche würden da ein größeres Rad nehmen aber um richtig sicher zu wedren ist das schon okay, zumal die kleine Schwester auch schon zwei ist und das Rad dann weiter verwendet wird.

Spezi


----------



## trolliver (19. Dezember 2013)

Mit 106cm (abhängig von der Beinlänge) würde ich nicht unbedingt ein 20"er nehmen, ich finde 16" da noch ganz richtig. Er sitzt ein wenig gedrängt drauf, muß vielleicht die Sattelstütze noch ein bißchen raus?


----------



## Lachnitt (19. Dezember 2013)

Genial,

ich liebe dieses Forum - Danke an den TE!

Genau was ich gesucht habe!
Falls mir kein Gebrauchtknüller über den Weg läuft kann ich ein 20" Ende 2014 wohl da kaufen.

Zu Pepper bikes - meine Erfahrung 
Ich besitze selbst seit 2008 ein Pepper MTB und war damals auch vor Ort. Ich wollte ein Rad günstig kaufen und sicher sein, dass mir die Anbauteile nicht den Spaß vermiesen und ich dass Rad in die Ecke werfe.
Die damals wie heute in der unteren Preisklasse gängige Art, auffällige Teile wie Schaltwerk aus hochwertigen Gruppen mit Billigstteilen zu kombinieren hat mir nicht gefallen. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man die Philosophie von bezahlbaren, gut durchdachten und ausgestatteten Rädern auch auf die Kinderräder übertragen hat. (Logische Folge - Keine Federgabel).

Ich fahre heute ein anderes Rad, das Pepper ist aber für Touren mit Gepäck und mit Kindersitz immer noch in Betrieb.
Es gibt steifere, schnellere, leichtere Fahrräder aber das gebotene Preis/Leistungsverhältnis war einfach gut.
Kleiner Betrieb (damals 2 Mann/Frau) der in Deutschland davon lebt und zusammenbaut, watt willste mehr!

Ich habe keine Beziehungen zu der Firma sondern bin einfach ein zufriedener Kunde, aber in 5 Jahren kann sich auch viel ändern.

Gruß und Happy Trails

Lachnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speziistspitze (19. Dezember 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mit 106cm (abhängig von der Beinlänge) würde ich nicht unbedingt ein 20"er nehmen, ich finde 16" da noch ganz richtig. Er sitzt ein wenig gedrängt drauf, muß vielleicht die Sattelstütze noch ein bißchen raus?


Du hast recht, die Sattelhöhe ist zu niedrig. Haben wir nicht verstellt.

Spezi


----------



## speziistspitze (1. März 2014)

So, Leute es ist vollbracht: Unser Fuhrpark umfasst jetzt eine neues Gefährt. 
Wir haben heute beim Lagerverkauf ein Hot Pepper 16" in rot abgeholt. Was soll ich sagen - mein Zwerg liebt es jetzt schon. Heute nachmittag war erst Mal Rad fahren angesagt, Schwester auf dem Laufrad nebenher.  Er sitzt toll drauf, kompakt und dank dem Lenker mit Kröpfung aufrecht und mit Übersicht.
Rad macht einen tollen Eindruck, vor Ort war es wieder sehr angenehm. auch wenn heute einiges los war, waren die Mitarbeiter freundlich und haben gut beraten. Wir wussten ja eh schon was wir wollen...

Also, von uns gibt es eine 1+ für das Rad!

Spezi


----------



## DonKrawallo (3. März 2014)

Moin zusammen!

Ich will hier mal das 16er meines Juniors vorstellen: Ein Kokua LIKEtoBIKE. Mit SRAM 2-Gang Automatix Nabe.

Nachdem Stepke dem Puky schnell entwachsen war, musste spätestens zu X-Mas was neues her. Nache einigen Recherchen habe ich mich mit Frauchen auf dieses Teil hier eingeschossen. Nicht ganz günstig mit über 300€ aber durchweg gute Resonanzen und nach erster Begutachtung im Laden meiner Meinung nach sein Geld wert. Auch nachdem der Verkäufer (geschätzte 90kg) sich mal eben auf das Austellungsstück schwang und ne Runde drehte, bestätigte mich.

Nach einigen bangen Wochen des Wartens, dann endlich noch vor Weihnachten das Teil abgeholt. Schutzbleche und verstellbarer Vorbau kamen noch extra. Der Aufbau am Vorbau ist so gewollt, das Teil soll ja mitwachsen. Und da die Geometrie etwas sportlicher Natur ist, haben wir zusätzlich den verstellbaren Vorbau genommen und das ganze so eingestellt, dass er etwas aufrechter sitzt. Nicht besonders schön so, aber selten 

Zum Gewicht kann ich so nix sagen, habe da weniger drauf geachtet aber es ist kein Bleieimer. Die Ausstattung ist funktionabel und Dank der Automatix geht Junior ganz schön ab mit dem Ding. Alles in allem ein guter Kauf den wir bis jetzt nicht bereut haben. Prädikat empfehlenswert.


----------



## speziistspitze (4. März 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, habe das bike mal aus Interesse mit auf die Waage genommen. Wiegt auf unserer analogen 7kg. Würde sagen das passt!

Junior ist schon heiß aufs Wochenende, heute hat es bei uns leider geschneit...

Spezi


----------



## sandtreter (4. März 2014)

Meins, ach nee das 20er pepper von sohnemann steht noch bei tnt. Aber hab vor donnerstag keine Möglichkeit es in Empfang zu nehmen.  Leider wird er es mich bestimmt nicht auseinander  bauen lassen.


----------



## speziistspitze (24. April 2014)

Ein kleiner Schwank zum Thema wie viel Spaß ein tolles Rad macht:
Die Kindergartenfreundin meines Sohns durfte vor ein paar Tagen mit seinem geliebten Hotpepper Rad nach Hause fahren - sehr erstaunlich aber ich glaube er will sie heiraten ;-). Gestern war sie dann mit ihrem Falter 12" Rad bei uns. Die gemeinsame Ausfahrt wurde ein Fiasko - die Kleine hat getobt: Ich will mit A. Fahrrad fahren. Meines ist doof. Ich will  nicht Babyfahrrad fahren...
Mal schauen wie lange die Eltern da noch widerstehen können.

Spezi


----------



## Y_G (30. April 2014)

@beku auch hier bitte keine Schleichwerbung ...


----------

